# Display Tips and Tricks?



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Spent the last 24 hours reading manual and tinkering. Got the basics sorted.

Wondered if anyone had any cool setup advice, tips or tricks? Anything not obvious or way cooler than the manual says?

Turn it into a sticky if enough of them?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I think the best solution is to check any voices because there are too many.....


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

ManuTT said:


> I think the best solution is to check any voices because there are too many.....


Voices?

Can you explain a bit, please, ManuTT?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I meant menu--sub-menu...
maybe can be easy saying on which part of the vc you need help...!


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Ok, no worries


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Set the * button for Audi drive. Much easier than reaching across and fiddling.


----------



## mustremembermylogin (Sep 17, 2013)

* button set to switching the traffic announcements on/off... useful as they keep switching on randomly as documented on here...


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

After a few days with my new mk3 I find that it`s better to leave `drive select` in auto and just pull the gear stick for sport setting. Using the centre console buttons (push/pull repeatedly) seems to be the best way to switch between multimedia/other menus. Also, my mobile phone doesn`t feature rsap, so it can only connect to the MMI in handsfree mode. I tend to use internet radio a lot and found that it`s best to use in-car wifi (with a separate sim card), to which my mobile connects and uses for data downloads. Then it can stream music and calls via bluetooth.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

moro anis said:


> Set the * button for Audi drive. Much easier than reaching across and fiddling.


Ah - didn't realise you could set that, might give that a play.



jabiqq said:


> I tend to use internet radio a lot and found that it`s best to use in-car wifi (with a separate sim card), to which my mobile connects and uses for data downloads. Then it can stream music and calls via bluetooth.


Still undecided on separate SIM - can you set on up just by inserting in the car? Do I need to set it up in a phone first? Plus, can i set it up so not used for calls - i don't want the faff of a new number, etc, etc.



mustremembermylogin said:


> * button set to switching the traffic announcements on/off... useful as they keep switching on randomly as documented on here...


 Not had that one yet, but good thinking  .


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

> Still undecided on separate SIM - can you set on up just by inserting in the car? Do I need to set it up in a phone first? Plus, can i set it up so not used for calls - i don't want the faff of a new number, etc, etc.


Yes, first insert the sim card and connect the phone via bluetooth. Then in the menu you need to choose internal sim for data connection, paired mobile phone for calls. Works perfectly. I use a three data sim at £8pm (5GB limit), but a payg 321 plan looks good too.


----------

